# wrt54g to  n router  benefit?



## fritoking (Apr 23, 2009)

ok guys, my home network is currently 6mbit cable on a  linksys wrt54g wired/wireless  router . we game quite a bit and i was wondering if the investment in a  "N" router setup would be  worth the cash?  currently i have 2 pcs wired and 2 wireless...but could do three wired and one wireless if i need to


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 23, 2009)

It's unlikely you'll see gains in internet performance, just LAN performance. So transfering files between wireless devices, or playing LAN games.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 23, 2009)

The only thing you will get from switching to an N would be like what Hybrid said, and a larger range so you will have a better signal coming off the router.


----------



## haffey (Apr 23, 2009)

if you do decide to switch, i'm interested in your old router.


----------



## EnglishLion (Apr 24, 2009)

I've not been at all impressed with my n network.  The router works well, although it does need resetting every month or so but the USB adapter I got is so poor that I get better range with my old G adapter.

Even G has far more bandwidth than your current internet connection so the only real gain is across your LAN.

My old router had 10/100 wired and the new has gigabit - now that really is impressive.  My main desktop PC is now gigabit right through to the server (in the desk cupboard) and the speed is amazing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2009)

if you are happy with your router's performance then dont bother switching to N. like others have said, since your inet connection is only 6mbit you will only benefit with LAN stuff.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 25, 2009)

EnglishLion said:


> I've not been at all impressed with my n network.  The router works well, although it does need resetting every month or so but the USB adapter I got is so poor that I get better range with my old G adapter.
> 
> Even G has far more bandwidth than your current internet connection so the only real gain is across your LAN.
> 
> My old router had 10/100 wired and the new has gigabit - now that really is impressive.  My main desktop PC is now gigabit right through to the server (in the desk cupboard) and the speed is amazing.



Same here. I currently own DIR-655. I've had it for roughly a year now. Wireless N seems to be no better than Wireless G. I do notice that it has a slight more range, but that's about it.
I do have wireless N adapters installed of course.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 25, 2009)

simply useing good software on your router can have a large effect on how well your wifi works, on my G network i get as much bandwidth as ive seen on some crappy N networks.

whats the consensus of real world performnace in MEGABYTES [not megabites] per second? getting about 3-4 over here without afterburner/performance/range - LRS


----------



## left-o-matic (Apr 28, 2009)

802.11n _draft_ plus side: faster lan speed (remember when you connect any wired device the MTU drops to 1500), better range, and backwards compatibility with grandma's 802.11a laptop

802.11n _draft_ negative side: the format hasn't been finalized yet, and you 600mbps connect might not work very well with the final product...I heard on the grape vine that they will probably be passing the 1Gbps threshold in the final standard.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 28, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> if you are happy with your router's performance then dont bother switching to N. like others have said, since your inet connection is only 6mbit you will only benefit with LAN stuff.



I have 8 mb, i was shocked with the difference of pluggin in


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 28, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> I have 8 mb, i was shocked with the difference of pluggin in



You probably had wireless b or some other garbage cause 54 is way more open bandwidth than 8. You would notice the range, but no more internet speed. Unless of course you share wireless with a lot of people simultaneously


----------



## left-o-matic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> You probably had wireless b or some other garbage cause 54 is way more open bandwidth than 8. You would notice the range, but no more internet speed. Unless of course you share wireless with a lot of people simultaneously




or, you could be hitting interference with the neighbor's routers, cordless phone, microwave..etc...etc.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 28, 2009)

left-o-matic said:


> or, you could be hitting interference with the neighbor's routers, cordless phone, microwave..etc...etc.



That wouldnt matter because wireless n and g use the same frequency range in the 2.4ghz band area.


----------



## left-o-matic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> That wouldnt matter because wireless n and g use the same frequency range in the 2.4ghz band area.



are we still on the same page? I'm talking about RF interference, bleed-over, and unintentional jamming.

like, all of my neighbors are running on either channel 1 or 6, so I run my stuff on CH 13 to avoid interference and  RF overlapping.  So that way I have quite a bit of room to work with.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 28, 2009)

left-o-matic said:


> are we still on the same page? I'm talking about RF interference, bleed-over, and unintentional jamming.
> 
> like, all of my neighbors are running on either channel 1 or 6, so I run my stuff on CH 13 to avoid interference and  RF overlapping.  So that way I have quite a bit of room to work with.



Yeah I understand that, and it's a good way to go. But in terms of switching from g to n. You go from 54mbps to 248mbps (theoretical speed i believe). Which is nice for NFS and file sharing. But in terms of an 8mb connection, you won't have any speed increase.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 28, 2009)

I just ran into this problem with a wtr54gx and windows 7 ult.64....it doesn't work with 64Bit os's...so I would check and make sure the wtr54g will.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 28, 2009)

my wrt54g works fine on vista 64


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 28, 2009)

fritoking said:


> my wrt54g works fine on vista 64



Cool. Good to go then. 

 Really p|55ed me off after installing and I couldnt get my wtr54gx to work, and turns out it is not supported on any 64bit os...lame.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 28, 2009)

You will see a big improvement using "n". The main reasons are:

1./ Increased range
2./ Although "g" is a theoretic 54mbps, in most real-life situations, you will get a through-put of around 10mbps due to noise, interference and protocol overhead.
3./ When you beam data wireless to wireless on "g" you get contention on the channel so throughput drops to 5mbps or worse.
4./ "n" will smash those issues.  You will notice a difference.

However, DONT expect an "n" network to give you 300+mbps real world performance. You will probably achieve 50-100 for the same reasons as above.

NOTE... you need to upgrade ALL your wireless clients, or point 3 remains.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah i was looking at around 110 $ for new router,2 new  wireless cards and two new wired cards.....


----------



## francis511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Throughput doubled on my wireless network when I upgraded to "n". Matching the chipset on the router and the adapter can really help according to various articles.


----------

